# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  حداثة و محسن سيد

## الجامرابي

*دايرين شنو من المريخ؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

دايرين شنو من المريخ؟



حاقدين حاسدين مقهورين
                        	*

----------


## كته

*والله كلامك صاح  لاكن اسال  زول الصدى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*حداثة ومحسن سيد

اسمع جعجة ولا اري طحينا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الغريبه طوالى بنغلبهم زى ماقال الرفيق الدلميت اسمع جعجه ولا ارى حماد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الغريبه طوالى بنغلبهم زى ماقال الرفيق الدلميت اسمع جعجه ولا ارى حماد



 فصاحة بس يا شيخ كته
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

فصاحة بس يا شيخ كته



يعني يا الدلميت براميل فاضية سااااااي
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

يعني يا الدلميت براميل فاضية سااااااي



يالجامرابي يافرده  ديل ماعندهم موضوع ده غلب حى على الهواء مباشرا غلب عديل كده واحد زائد واحد يساوى تلاته
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يعنى مانغلبهم ولا كيف
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خليهم يصرحوا كل مره في الفاضي ويجو ياخدو المعلوم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*كفيت  وافيت  يااحمر مكه  ياخدو  المعلوم  ويشتتو  الله لا يشتت شملهم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*لاكن برضو بالغو شويه
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يعنى  نعمل ليهم  شنو اكتر من كده
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*التلااااااااااااااته حاااااااااااااااااااااااارة


وباااااااااااااص سيدا احر من التلانه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجرد فشلة ليس الا

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

يعني يا الدلميت براميل فاضية سااااااي




 بس .. الله يخليك
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

كفيت  وافيت  يااحمر مكه  ياخدو  المعلوم  ويشتتو  الله لا يشتت شملهم





شيخ كته .. احذف ال لا .. انت دعوتك مجابة
الله يشتت شملهم
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*بتاع قوون البكتب وعامل فيها بضحك الناس ده اسموا ايه ماعارف قال ديل مجندين لخدمة المريخ تصريح وعشان الجمهور يدخل الدخل يزيد ويتغلبوا وياخدوا المعلوم . الغريبة ما احتجوا ولا قالوا دى اشانة سمعة والكلام اياه
*

----------

